# Equipo Draco para Guitarra Eléctrica



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2010)

El proyecto tiene post propio asi que: Bienvenidos a "Mi Poryecto" 

Basicamente es un equipo para guitarra eléctrica con las siguientes características:

1 - Entrada para guitarra, con ganancia y volumen
1 - Entrada para mic, con llave de phantom y volumen
1 - Entrada de línea stereo, con balance y volumen
1 - Selector de efectos para la guitarra
3 - Efectos ("Elektra" distorsión | "Purple Peaker" EQ | "Craig Anderton" Wah/Antiwah)
1 - Ecualizador general de graves, medios, agudos y volumen general
1 - Fuente de alimentación
1 - Etapa de potencia de 40W-->60W

El diseño es completamente mío excepto los efectos (los cuales sufrieron mínimas modificaciones).

Todo el diseño se alimenta de la fuente que tiene un transformador de 15+15 [V] por 3[A]

La fuente tiene además 2 reguladores de voltaje LM7809 para alimentar los efectos y los selectores (reles doble inversores DPDT chicos)

La etapa de potencia está compuesta por un TDA2052 que según datasheet es de 60W, pero no creo que disipe más de 40W

La caja la armé a gusto, medidas a gusto, y el parlante es un Moon 12" 100W de unos 90dB/m/W (que no es mucho pero ya lo tenía y lo usé, se recomienda usar un parlante de unos 102dB/m/W de rango extendido para guitarras)

La caja mide 50cm de ancho x 50cm de alto x 30cm de fondo
La cavidad para el chasis con el circuito mide 50cm de ancho x 9cm de alto x 30cm de fondo

Coloco mfotos y el pcb...y pronto el esquema, que lo fui dibujando a gusto y de a poco
También adjunto los esquemas de los efectos que utilicé.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 2, 2010)

bueno se ve bastante bien........habra que llevarlo a la practica.......gracias por compartir.

bueno..ya tenemos post nuevo...=)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 3, 2010)

Al paracer hay post nuevo =)

Yo ya lo tengo en marcha, subo fotosss

Por otro lado, una pregunta a la gente del foro que tenga un poco más de idea que yo :$

¿Alguien sabe a ciencia cierta si el único potenciómetro del circuito de Craig Anderton Wah/Antiwah es un pote manual o es el pedal que da el efecto?

yo creo que es el pedal y que varía con el pie...hay que saberlo para colocar un jack hembra stereo de 6,3 en vez de un pote...y en ese jack conectar el pedal.

saludos


----------



## guillegm (Dic 5, 2010)

Buenas, estoy buscando algo asi para mi compañero en la banda. De momento he hecho varios pedales y ahora me gustaria hacer un combo de previo con control de tonos + ampli de 80 ó 100w rms a transistores.

El problema es que hay muchos amplis de 100w pero son estero, y yo querria mono a transistores, y a poder ser fáacil... pido mucho!


----------



## Electronec (Dic 6, 2010)

Buen proyecto DJ DRACO....enhorabuena.

Las fotos de como está quedando la caja, se ven de 10.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien sabe a ciencia cierta si el único potenciómetro del circuito de Craig Anderton Wah/Antiwah es un pote manual o es el pedal que da el efecto?



Yo pienso que si, ese pote es el encargado del efecto al estar colocado entre las dos entradas simétricas de los operacionales. Alguien que haga un analisis mas detallado.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2010)

Cómo es eso de que no hay amplificadores monoaurales a transistores??? eso es una tontería!

ahi te paso algunos esquemas...y hay mil más!

Por otra parte 100W es muchisima potencia para un equipo casero...incluso para shows...o sea...

con respecto al equipo, hoy creo poder comprarlo que falta para ir finalizando el proyecto, a fin de semana a lo mejor esté completo y les pueda decir cómo funciona.

saludos.


----------



## guillegm (Dic 6, 2010)

Gracias draco. Como ves, soy un novato en electrónica, aunque he hecho  ya varios montajes de pedales diy y algunas tonterias más.
Mi intención es usar 2 conos celestion de 50W o de 65W, de 8ohm cada uno  en vez de usar 1 de 100W para asi obtener mejor sonido y armónicos. 
En el rar que adjuntas, hay un pdf con el esquema y la pcb para 400W o  200W. He mirado el modelo de 100W (50W por canal)  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp100cu.php
Pero hay dudas conceptuales que tengo. La guitarra es un instrumento  mono, que preamplifico a 0dB con el previo, entonces ¿para pasar la  señal por los dos canales he de puentear la señal que sale del previo a  las dos entradas del amplificador? 
Luego en la salida, ¿se conecta un altavoz por canal y ya está?
Y otra cosa, el potenciómetro para controlar el volumen de los dos  canales simultaneamente, como se colocaria y de que valor seria?
Gracias!

Sobre las dudas que he posteado ahi arriba, ¿me podeis ayudar por favor?
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 6, 2010)

DJ draco, te felicito por tu iniciativa. Te cuento que yo hice algo similar, también posteado en el foro, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/ pero usando una etapa de 40W (posiblemente sean menos) con TDA2050 en configuración puente, diseño de Mnicolau. El tema es que no suena tan fuerte. Tengo un parlante de 12" también 90db de 150W (dice 92+-2db jaja) (es una pésima calidad para usar con un amplificador de guitarra) pero es lo que conseguí barato.. 
Quiero saber si la etapa de potencia que usas vos puede llegar a andar mejor que la que usé yo, porque tengo un peavey de 15 watt que suena casi igual de fuerte con un 8" (una vergüenza jaja)

Te felicito por tu proyecto, y espero una respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2010)

Basicamente hay varias cositas:

el TDA2050 disipa unos 25watts reales
el TDA2052 dice disipar unos 40watts, lo cual voy a comprobar

el diámetro del parlante influye sólo en la amplitud del sonido, y sirve mucho en los bajos, pero en guitarra si es de 8", 10" o 12" no cambia tanto. Lo ideal sería 102dB 12" 100W pero son caros.

Otro tema relativamente cierto es que el mejor rendimiento de un parlante es cuando está cerca de alcanzar su potencia límite...es decir, si tenés un parlante que tolera 50Watts, el mejor rendimiento se da cuando le pones unos 45Watts, siempre y cuando estes totalmente seguro que no se va a elevar mucho la potencia de golpe y se queme el pobre parlante.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola foreros, hoy vengo con fotos, recién hice 3 plaquetas más en total tiene unas 8 placas.
Hoy hice las del vúmetro y la de las entradas de audio

fotossss

saludosss


----------



## angel36 (Dic 8, 2010)

ta bueno che!!.....

que parlante le pusiste...?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2010)

lo dice más arriba:

Moon (brasilero) 12" 100W 4Ohms ≈90dB/m/W, cono de cartón siliconado, fuelle de goma.

Para guitarra es una basura pero es lo que hay. ya veremos como suena.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 8, 2010)

ta bien perdon no lei todo......(y se nota)....

bueno te recomiendo que busques un _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-99316980-eminence-legend-1258-parlante-pguitarra-_JM_
no es tan caro y vas anotar la diferencia


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2010)

sip, pero como ya explique el diseño es completamente casero, y utilice todo lo que tuve a mano...

por otro lado y si bien es cierto que esos parlantes son muy buenos, tambien hay otras marcas muy buenas...y el tema es que con lo que vale ese parlante, yo hice todo el equipo entero...

o sea que un equipo igual pero con ese parlante me saldría el doble, económicamente hablando.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 8, 2010)

es verdad........es cuestión de gustos nomas.........y de como ver las cosas......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> o sea que un equipo igual pero con ese parlante me saldría el doble, económicamente hablando.


El problema es que *el combo es parte del instrumento*, no un complemento adicional, así que ese ahorro no es real...tanto más si tenés una viola buena, que va a sonar pal pomo con ese parlante.
Te lo digo por que ya lo aprendí por el camino difícil, aunque no gasté tanto dinero al dope...


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 8, 2010)

Eza, perdón que vuelva a lo mismo. Hay cosas que no me quedan claro.

Si cambio el parlante "pepito" de 90db 150W 12" por uno "celestion" de 97db 150W 12", 

¿Va a sonar MAS FUERTE o MEJOR CALIDAD? ¿o ambos?

Porque yo tengo un combo con TDA2050 en puente con un generico de 12" y la verdad dá pena..
El volumen de mi peavey rage de 15W (parlante blue marvel peavey de 8") anda casi al mismo volumen!

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Si cambio el parlante "pepito" de 90db 150W 12" por uno "celestion" de 97db 150W 12",
> ¿Va a sonar MAS FUERTE o MEJOR CALIDAD? ¿o ambos?




Mas fuerte...seguro que sí.
Mas calidad...depende de a que le llames calidad, pero lo que seguro que sí va a tener es una respuesta en frecuencia que cubra todo el rango útil del instrumento.
Lo que sucede con los parlantes "pepito" es que vienen preparados para ser usados como woofers o subwoofers...y con esto, de casualidad llegan a los 2 kHz. Los Celestion o Eminence llegan sin problemas a los 6 o 7 kHz, que es hasta donde llegan las violas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2010)

Exactamente, nos estamos acercando a la realidad de la milanesa

varias consideraciones del parlante "pepito"

1) fuelle de goma - reacciones lentas, no alcanza altas frecuencias
2) bajo dB/m/W lo cual hace que para una misma potencia el audio no llegue tan "lejos" y por ende no tendrá buena calidad ni amplitud, ni alcance.
3) si ambos toleran la misma potencia sonaran iguales excepto por el punto anterior

consideraciones del parlante "bueno"

1) al tener fuelle de carton, rígido, puede vibrar más rapido para lograr frecuencias mas altas
2) tiene un alto dB/m/W
3) son bastante más caros, aproximadamente un 300%..o más

Por otra parte el equipo es casero, desde el diseño hasta su construcción, si nos ponemos en detalles la caja también fue hecha "al boleo" con medidas inventadas, por ende, si veo que no suena como debe, y entro en la necesidad de comprar un parlante "para guitarra", estoy seguro que lo haré.



por ahora mi idea es ver si el circuito funciona como pretendo, si los efectos andan, si el selector digital anda, etc, etc, y si la potencia es buena


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 9, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias Eza y Draco. Veo que con "casi" 40 watt de mi TDA2050 bridge no tiene mucho sentido el parlante "spectrun" (santafesino) de 12" que le puse.. Capaz que con un 10" de "marca" para guitarra tendría que funcionar mejor, no es así?

DJ Draco: Lo vas a dejar pintado así de negro? Qué pintura es?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2010)

la verdad es que la idea no era esa, sino forrarlo con alfombra o tapizarlo de cuerina...pero bueno

basicamente lo pinte primero con aerosol negro, y luego con pintura color grafito...y a pincel

una mezcla medio rara pero ahi quedó. le faltan los retoques

hoy estuve cableando algunos cables más...acercándome de a poco a la finalización del proyecto.


la proxima pondré todo en una misma placa asi evito tantos cablerios.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 24, 2010)

Por fin amigos mios, termine de cablear todo...sólo falta conectar la alimentación y probar como funciona este aparatito...

considero que para esta semanita que viene ya les puedo subir un video y las fotos finales, con una pequeña critica de su sonido y del funcionamiento general.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2010)

bueno gente, hoy termine de soldar cables y cosas al equipo y lo probe, mete un ruido de frecuencia muy baja, de fondo que se soluciona con el control de tonos que le puse...pero

1) el regulador de voltaje LM7809 que da tensión al Selector digital de efectos calienta hasta freirse
2) no hay sonido ni por la entrada del mic ni por la entrada de la viola...ni un solo ruidito
3) el integrado de potencia calienta solo un poco, debe ser por amplificar esa señal de ruido de baja frecuencia...

voy a revisar un poco y vuelvo con nueva info.

saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola DJ! Cómo va? Paso por este tema para preguntarte cómo vas con tu proyecto, y además para contarte que cambié el parlante "pepito" de mi amplificador por uno Eminence, de 100.7dB, y es una locura. Con 40W es más que suficiente 

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2011)

mmm, yo aqui estoy, aun no le puse el chasis...asi que tengo la caja y todas las plaquetitas sueltas...pero pronto lo haré y les subo fotos.-

Por otro lado, eso del parlante es muy buena idea, seguramente si con los 40watts de mi equipito, y el parlante pepito de mi equipito, suena bastante bien y fuerte...supongo que con un Eminence o un Celestion va a ser una nave!

pronto lo sabremos....pero por ahora debo gastar la plata en un celular, porque el que tengo no va más!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Bueno DJ, la vida es dura y jodida jeje. Yo te contaba porque seguro que suena bien con el "pepito"  pero cuando el otro guitarrista de tu banda te cae con un Fender de 60W, decís: "el Pepito no va más"  así que tuve que invertir en el Eminence para poder escucharme aunque sea dentro de la sala de ensayos .

Suerte DJ!
Nos _vemos_.


----------



## tatajara (Ene 31, 2011)

No soy amante de la guitarra pero te está quedando muy bueno draco, te felicito ¡¡¡

Saludos tatajara


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2011)

gracias ni bien tenga un poco de dinerillo..compro el chasis y ahi sí que va a quedar lindo..al menos presentable...

y tengo que pintarlo bien, y colocarle un buen parlante de viola


----------

